# vmware module compilen nicht.

## memic

Hallo,

ich probiere seit Tagen Vmware zu installieren.

ich kriege dabei folgenden Fehler:

 # /opt/vmware/bin/vmware-config.pl

Making sure VMware Workstation's services are stopped.

Stopping VMware services:

   Virtual machine monitor                                             done

Trying to find a suitable vmmon module for your running kernel.

None of VMware Workstation's pre-built vmmon modules is suitable for your

running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build the vmmon module for

your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)? [yes] yes

Using compiler "/usr/bin/gcc". Use environment variable CC to override.

What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running

kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]

Extracting the sources of the vmmon module.

Building the vmmon module.

Building for VMware Workstation 4.5.1 or VMware GSX Server 3.0.0.

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make: Entering directory `/tmp/vmware-config18/vmmon-only'

Makefile:124: *** Inappropriate build environment: you wanted to use gcc version   while kernel attempts to use gcc version 3.3.3.

Makefile:126: *** For proper build you'll have to replace /usr/bin/gcc with symb olic link to .  Stop.

make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config18/vmmon-only'

Unable to build the vmmon module.

For more information on how to troubleshoot module-related problems, please

visit our Web site at "http://www.vmware.com/download/modules/modules.html" and

"http://www.vmware.com/support/reference/linux/prebuilt_modules_linux.html".

Execution aborted.

Jemande ne Idee ? 

memic

----------

## moe

Kann es sein, dass du keine Quellen des Kernels den du benutzt hast (genkernel z.B.) ? Um Module zu bauen brauchst du die Kernelsourcen..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## Danstroem

Ich hab momentan das gleiche Problem, allerdings habe ich die richtigen Kernelquellen installiert und auch am laufen. Es kommt sogar noch besser:

Bevor ich gcc geupdated habe lief es mit Kernel 2.6.5. Nach dem installieren von gcc 3.3.3 liefs nicht mehr, auch nicht, nachdem ich den Kernel komplett neu übersetzt habe und rebootet habe.

Habe ebenfalls

```
fix-libtool-files.sh
```

 ausprobiert, immernoch kein Erfolg. Habe auch mal in die /etc/env.d/05gcc geschaut. Die Pfade scheinen alle zu stimmen. Nach der Installation von gcc 3.3.3 sah sie so aus: 

```
PATH="/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3"

ROOTPATH="/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3"

MANPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3/man"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3/info"

CC="gcc"

CXX="g++"

LDPATH="/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.3:/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.2"
```

Habe auch mal im Makefile von vmware rumgepatcht. Offensichtlich hat die Variable $(VM_CCVER) keinen Inhalt. Ich habe ihr also mal manuell den Wert 3.3.3 zugeweisen und weitere Versuche in die Richtung unternommen (export FORCE_CC="yes", ...), aber kein Erfolg.

Ich habe schwer den Eindruck, dass irgendwas mit dem Environment nicht stimmt, seit gcc 3.3.3. Aber was?

Ich habe noch versucht /usr/bin/gcc durch einen symb. link zu /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3/gcc zu ersetzen. Auch kein Erfolg ;(

Gruß

-DanielLast edited by Danstroem on Thu Jun 24, 2004 3:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## toskala

ich hatte das selbe problem, bei mir hat geholfen vmware zu unmergen, /etc/vmware zu löschen, einen make mrproper zu machen, den kernel neu zu bauen, vmware neu zu mergen und dann zu konfigurieren.

----------

## Danstroem

@toskala: Welche Kernelversion hast du?

Das hab ich nämlich auch schon probiert... bei Kernel 2.6.5

-Daniel

----------

## Danstroem

Ich habe etwas verwirrendes herausgefunden:

Ich hatte bis gerade noch gcc 3.3.3 und habe jetzt auf gcc 3.3.4 upgedated.

Wenn ich einen Kernel starte, den ich noch mit dem alten gcc übersetzt habe und vmware-config.sh starte bekomme ich folgendes

```

Using compiler "/usr/bin/gcc". Use environment variable CC to override.

 

Your kernel was built with "gcc" version "3.3.3", while you are trying to use

"/usr/bin/gcc" version "3.3.4". This configuration is not recommended and

VMwareWorkstation may crash if you'll continue. Please try to use exactly same

compiler as one used for building your kernel. Do you want to go with compiler

"/usr/bin/gcc" version "3.3.4" anyway? [no]

```

Starte ich einen Kernel, den ich bereits mit dem neuen gcc übersetzt habe, bekomme ich folgende Ausgabe:

```
 

Using compiler "/usr/bin/gcc". Use environment variable CC to override.

 

What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your

running

kernel? [/lib/modules/2.6.5/build/include]

 

Extracting the sources of the vmmon module.

 

Building the vmmon module.

 

Building for VMware Workstation 4.5.1 or VMware GSX Server 3.0.0.

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make: Entering directory `/tmp/vmware-config15/vmmon-only'

Makefile:124: *** Inappropriate build environment: you wanted to use gcc

version  while kernel attempts to use gcc version 3.3.4.

Makefile:126: *** For proper build you'll have to replace /usr/bin/gcc with

symbolic link to .  Stop.

make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config15/vmmon-only'

Unable to build the vmmon module.

 

For more information on how to troubleshoot module-related problems, please

visit our Web site at "http://www.vmware.com/download/modules/modules.html"

and

"http://www.vmware.com/support/reference/linux/prebuilt_modules_linux.html".

 

Execution aborted.

```

Ich wäre SEHR dankbar für eine Idee, was hier los ist!

Ich habe versucht im Makefile von vmware rumzupatchen und den Variablen manuell bestimmte Werte zuzuweisen, aber ohne Erfolg...

-Daniel

----------

## memic

Maurice: Nein kann nicht sein, ich hab den Kernel selbst compiliert ohne Genkernel, Vmware lief auch schon, aber nach einem emerge -u world nicht mehr.

toskala: hab ich auch schon probiert, nichts geholfen.

memic

----------

## megalomax

Hallo zusammen.

Muss mich doch jetzt auch mal zu Wort melden. Ich war 3 monate im Ausland und habe nach meiner Rückkehr ein "manuelles" emerge -u world gemacht...

- kernel von mm-sources 2.6.4 auf 2.6.7-mm2

- gcc von 3.2.3 auf 3.3.3

- vmware auf 4.5.1 / 4.5.2

div. andere Kleinigkeiten

habe den kernel nochmal mit GCC 3.3.3 übersetzt, hatte aber auch danach das Problem, dass mir vmware beim konfigurieren nach Start der Übersetzung von vmmon mein System einfriehrt...

Last ist auf 100%, Fenster kann ich noch schliessen, habe aber keine response in der konsole und kann auch nicht mehr kontroliert herunterfahren (hard-reset).

Weiss hier vielleicht jemand, ob die neuen mm-sources das Problem sind (war früher nicht so), der 3.3.3 GCC ein Problem macht, oder aber die VMWare versionen generell gerade etwas heilel sind..?

Ich müsste ziemlich dringend an meine virtuelle Maschine!!! :-/

danke schonmal,

christian

----------

## ian!

 *megalomax wrote:*   

> - kernel von mm-sources 2.6.4 auf 2.6.7-mm2
> 
> - gcc von 3.2.3 auf 3.3.3
> 
> - vmware auf 4.5.1 / 4.5.2
> ...

 

VMware tut mit dieser Kernelversion einfach noch nicht. 2.6.5 ist AFAIK zur Zeit der letzte mit den VMware-Modulen funktionierende Kernel (Patches jetzt mal aussen vor gelassen).

----------

## Linuxpeter

Ich verwende die development-source-2.6.6, gcc-3.3.3 und vmware-4.5.2,

und es läuft problemlos.

Allerdings mußte ich erst manuell in /usr/portage/app-emulation/vmware-workstation/files/digists-vmware-workstation-4.5.2.xxxx die Zeile betreffend vmware-any-any-update72.tar.gz wie folgt ändern:

```

MD5 892f43dd6514b09a14b011f9d1ebb5e7 vmware-any-any-update73.tar.gz 246749

```

(Prüfsumme mittels md5sum ermittelt)

Dann nur noch vmware-config.pl durchgeführt - fertig (dachte ich jedenfalls  :Wink:  ).

Nach einem Neustart wurden einige Module nicht geladen, also nochmals vmware-config.pl ausgeführt....dann war's wirklich fertig.   :Wink: 

Das Problem lag an cups, der beim ersten Durchlaufen des vmware-config.pl-scripts noch nicht aktiv war.

Und was gcc-3.3.4 angeht - der ist im Portage weder als 'arch' noch als '~arch' freigegeben, also bitte nicht wundern, wenn es dann eben solche Probleme gibt.

(Hab eben emerge -sync gemacht, um sicher zu gehen   :Wink:  )

----------

## megalomax

hallo nochmal.

Hab gestern noch etwas herumprobiert... Ich bin wieder auf meinen 2.6.4-mm kernel zurück und es tut  :Smile: . Musste ihn  nur mit meinem neueren GCC compilieren... Man sollte einfach nicht mehrere wichtige Systemkomponenten in Reihe upgraden, ohne dazwischen zu checken ob noch alles geht...

Wollte nur sichergehen, dass Problem nicht mit dem GCC o.ä. zusammenhängt. Danke für eure Antworten...

----------

## Danstroem

Ich habs endlich geschafft meinem und memics ursprüglichem Problem (1. Post) auf die Schliche zu kommen:

Es gibt eine Environment-Variable VERSION , die bei mir vom gcc für irgendwas benutzt wird (VERSION="JavaCC @PV@"). Interessanterweise benutzt das vmware-Makefile diese Variable ebenfalls für sich. Die guten Leute haben aber vergessen, diese Variable vorher für sich zu initialisieren. Im Makefile ist jetzt die Variable VERSION mit irgendetwas von Java gefüllt und richtet entsprechendes Chaos in den Verzweigungen an. Sprich für mich war die ultimative Lösung:

```
unset VERSION

vmware-config.pl

```

Darauf bin ich erst nach bestimmt 6 Stunden suchen gekommen. Mannomann *kopfschüttel*. vmware läuft jetzt sowohl mit Kernel 2.6.7 als auch mit 2.6.8.

-Daniel

----------

## toskala

lol, ja das ist lustig, für mich hats funktioniert, als ich meinen kernel neu übersetzt hatte, vermutlich wird es die variable setzen/überschreiben.

----------

## memic

 :Smile: 

----------

